# kalampugan



## bseg

"kalampungang  (kalampunga?) What is the meaning of this word, please?


----------



## DotterKat

You probably mean *kalampugan* which would refer to a commotion, great crash, cacophony, bedlam or great eruption of noise as a result of a fight or other physical altercation.
More context is needed to make sure we have the right word.


----------



## bseg

Salamat po.  
In the context it goes like "kalampungang babae" , so I imagine it describes a loud girl or possibly a horrible or nasty girl...  kaya?  From the story, it would make sense either way.  
thank you ulit


----------



## bseg

After reflection, the meaning is probably more like "this trouble making girl"......


----------



## Maykrobayota

bseg said:


> "kalampungang  (kalampunga?) What is the meaning of this word, please?



HA hA hA. I just had to create an account when I saw this question.

It's "kalampungang babae".

lampungan - refers to the noisy, wild courtship among cats

When you use it to describe a person - "kalampungang babae" - you're saying that this woman is someone's object of overt PDA.


----------



## Lovestotravel

Kalampungang Babae- or kalampungan

I believe this is what they say "necking and petting / or making out  " in English.

I saw him last night making out with a girl.

Hope it helps.


----------



## bseg

Maykrobayota said:


> HA hA hA. I just had to create an account when I saw this question.
> 
> It's "kalampungang babae".
> 
> lampungan - refers to the noisy, wild courtship among cats
> 
> When you use it to describe a person - "kalampungang babae" - you're saying that this woman is someone's object of overt PDA.


thank you..it makes more sense now...  glad I made you laugh...


----------



## bseg

Lovestotravel said:


> Kalampungang Babae- or kalampungan
> 
> I believe this is what they say "necking and petting / or making out  " in English.
> 
> I saw him last night making out with a girl.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Maraming salamat sayo


----------

